# Solar Panels and snow



## aardl

Has anyone found a fairly easy way to get snow off panels?
Broom, salt tablets or a heat source. 2-4 in of snow melts slow on it own:whistling2:
Thanks for your time
Aardl


----------



## Handy44

A soft broom?


----------



## Oso954

I like a car or RV wash brush with an adjustable handle. They have nice soft bristles, and are made to stand up to moisture. 
Being able to extend the handle helps for a longer reach.

You can use the same brush with water in the summer for cleaning dust/dirt/bird droppings off the panels.


----------



## PD_Lape

A broom with soft bristles should do. I usually use a rake or a dust pan to trim down the snow build up until its thin enough to be brushed away. be very careful when trimming though, you wouldn't want to damage the panels. How big is your solar power system by the way?


----------



## Ben25

Plastic roof rake from Blowes. And tape a piece of pipe insulation on there if you're worried about scratching.


----------



## Marqed97

I typically just use a soft-bristle push broom with an extension handle. Though in my neck of the woods my panels are darn near vertical this time of year (sun very low in the sky) so I rarely need it.


----------



## DanS26

Here is my twist.....bolt three snow brooms together....remove the snow twice as fast.


----------



## DanS26

Ben25 said:


> Plastic roof rake from Blowes. And tape a piece of pipe insulation on there if you're worried about scratching.


Ben, I'm going to try your idea. The snow brooms catch on the protruding bolts and get ragged. Putting the pipe insulation split in half on the bottom of the brooms may make for a better slip over the bolts.

Long winter ahead, so I'll see if it protects the brooms after much use.


----------



## dgghostkilla

yea a broom would do


----------

